# FreeBSD based projects and systems



## FBSD (Jan 17, 2012)

Good day all

I'm going to update my FreeBSD Based Systems page. If you're aware of any other, currently live, stand-alone FreeBSD related projects that I should include, please let me know.

Currently I have (though some projects have no ceased)
DesktopBSD - Evoke - FreeNAS - FreeSBIE - GhostBSD - HamFreeSBIE - m0n0wall - miniBSD - nanoBSD - PC-BSD - pfSense - RoFreeSBIE - TinyBSD - Tomahawk Desktop - TrueBSD.

I'm going to add:

(neo)Kylin
debian-gnukfreebsd
Maheshabsd
BSD Router Project
SecurityBSD
trustedBSD (openbsm)
hex-livecd
Freebroid
DruidBSD
Cauldron
easyBSD
FreeWDE
RetroBSD

If you're aware of or involved in any other FreeBSD related projects, it would be great to hear about them.

Cheers


----------



## phoenix (Jan 17, 2012)

You're missing two of the most important:  mfsBSD and Frenzy.    Those are absolutely critical to have on hand when things go south.


----------



## FBSD (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, you're right about mfsBSD, but you'll notice Frenzy is already on the FreeBSD based systems page.

Will let you all know when the page is updated for comments and feedback.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry, didn't read the actual page, just the list you put in the first post, and Frenzy wasn't listed there.


----------



## da1 (Jan 22, 2012)

AerieBSD


----------



## bsus (Jan 22, 2012)

FreeNAS?


----------



## fonz (Jan 22, 2012)

FBSD said:
			
		

> Currently I have (though some projects have no ceased)
> DesktopBSD - Evoke - [red]FreeNAS[/red] - FreeSBIE - GhostBSD - HamFreeSBIE - m0n0wall - miniBSD - nanoBSD - PC-BSD - pfSense - RoFreeSBIE - TinyBSD - Tomahawk Desktop - TrueBSD.





			
				bsus said:
			
		

> FreeNAS?



Apparently, yes.

Fonz


----------



## FBSD (Jan 23, 2012)

I have never used AerieBSD, but isn't it based on OpenBSD?

http://blogs.dailynews.com/click/2009/08/aeriebsd-a-fork-of-openbsd-not.html


----------



## Sylhouette (Jan 24, 2012)

One you are missing is virtualbsd!

http://www.virtualbsd.info/


regards
Johan


----------



## Nukama (Jan 28, 2012)

FreeBSD based:
Ð Ð£Ð¡-BSD

ZFSguru

ZRouter


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 28, 2012)

NetBSD
OpenBSD


----------



## phoenix (Jan 29, 2012)

Neither NetBSD nor OpenBSD are based on FreeBSD.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 29, 2012)

A!OnFreeBSD! I understood general on BSD. ok then.


----------

